# Next Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a load of New old stock ESA 9157 Movements and fancy doing something with them, maybe an RLT Spaceview, watch this space


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Now you're talking! Put me on the list!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> Now you're talking! Put me on the list!


 Will do Dave, have some cases coming this week just hope the movements will fit. I'm working on making a chapter ring for them, can't decide if to remove the calendar but I may have to, we will see, more news soon.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Will do Dave, have some cases coming this week just hope the movements will fit. I'm working on making a chapter ring for them, can't decide if to remove the calendar but I may have to, we will see, more news soon.


 Sorry Boss, in my excitement my manners appear to have escaped me. I of course meant add me to the list, please and thank you!

If it's to be a spaceview, wouldn't you have to remove the calendar? (excuse my ignorance).

Making your own chapter rings sounds like this could be a special one and special build - plenty of pics along the way please!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Put me down for one please Roy. Thank you.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Roy, that sounds fantastic - I adore spaceviews and know you have a thing for them too. I'd love to see the results.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am interested in seeing what direction this one takes. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

What sort of case are you thinking of Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> What sort of case are you thinking of Roy?


 40mm steel, that's all I can say at the moment. Waiting for some cases to arrive which I'm hoping these electric movements will fit. If not I'll have to find something else.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Superb idea. :toot: :toot:

Really looking forward to seeing this :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A great re-interpretation and re-utilisation of some vintage technology. I'd certainly be interested in one of these.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm really excited about this one. Still don't know how I'm going to do it as all I have at the moment is the movements but I've got loads of ideas. These movements are bigger than the ones commonly used today but smaller than the Unitas, so just hoping they fit the cases I've bought :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

We've every faith in you Roy!

If you're going the Spaceview route, does that mean you're thinking of printing onto the crystal?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> We've every faith in you Roy!
> 
> If you're going the Spaceview route, does that mean you're thinking of printing onto the crystal?


 Maybe Dave, I really don't know yet, not got that far. It is a possibility :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Space view?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Daz. said:


> Space view?


 Spaceview:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=spaceview+watch&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=989&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiCt66Ah8vMAhWMLcAKHajqDyoQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Will do Dave, have some cases coming this week just hope the movements will fit. I'm working on making a chapter ring for them, can't decide if to remove the calendar but I may have to, we will see, more news soon.


 @Roy, I've got some NOS 9159 movements...that have no calendar 'cause they were for the Gruen (and a few others) below, but otherwise same as 9157/8


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That Gruen looks really nice Paul. The I've got well over a hundred NOS 9157 movements. I will just remove the calendar. Got so many ideas for these. I can't wait to start


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Spaceview:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=spaceview+watch&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=989&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiCt66Ah8vMAhWMLcAKHajqDyoQ_AUIBygC


 Thanks Krispy, just went and googled as well.

Looks like I need more space in the watch box :yes:

please keep me upto date on this one Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A new balance wheel electric watch. In the 21st century! Bonkers but wonderful. Count me in as long as it looks right.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Anything with space in it got me interested 

Now I'm getting carried away with space and view based options!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd be interested in this one as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Ooo, sounds interesting. 40mm steel case a good size too. What's the lug size? Daft question, Would the dial be printed inside or outside on the crystal?


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Eek! I thought I had stopped buying watches, then Roy tempts me with two...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> That Gruen looks really nice Paul. The I've got well over a hundred NOS 9157 movements. I will just remove the calendar. Got so many ideas for these. I can't wait to start


 Are you going to open up any of the top plates @Roy? i.e. skeletonise it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If it looks like this, I'm in...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> @Roy, I've got some NOS 9159 movements...that have no calendar 'cause they were for the Gruen (and a few others) below, but otherwise same as 9157/8


 could you hold back a few movements and do something that looked like this ??? this i like - the spaceview is just a mess imho but there we are :laugh:


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If it looks like this, I'm in...


 Oh yes, very nice 

cheers

b


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been looking and found this, I'm drooling....










Cheers

b


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bill love said:


> I've been looking and found this, I'm drooling....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh dear...I hate it. Someone has made a mess of re-luming the chapter ring and then snipped the end of the minute hand off because its the incorrect hand (and therefore too long).


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh dear...I hate it. Someone has made a mess of re-luming the chapter ring and then snipped the end of the minute hand off because its the incorrect hand (and therefore too long).


 but the shape.....

cheers

h


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Do bear in mind chaps that all the pics so far have shown skeletonised tuning fork movements as used on the original Spaceviews. The movement Roy has will look rather different since it uses a transistorised balance wheel rather then tuning fork. The blue/green resin/plastic and brassed components look similar but I presume it will still look rather different due to different coil designs and lack of TF.

I am very interested in one of these but would be just as happy with a model which had a conventional dial and kept the date wheel too.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Skeletonised, with a chapter ring - yes please :thumbsup:

R


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be keeping a watching brief! :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lets just see what Roy comes up with no doubt we will see some form of prototype.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Lets just see what Roy comes up with no doubt we will see some form of prototype.


 Certainly will be interesting to see what Roy comes up with ... because this is not, IMO, a particularly attractive movement from the dial side. But if he skeltonises some of the plates to reveal the swinging balance.... :toot:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Considering we are in the mood for giving unsolicited advice, perhaps a Queen Elizabeth II dialed watch. The type that would have her arms indicating the time. I guarantee I will purchase one If this comes to pass, regardless of how impertinent it may end up being. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Considering we are in the mood for giving unsolicited advice, perhaps a Queen Elizabeth II dialed watch. The type that would have her arms indicating the time. I guarantee I will purchase one If this comes to pass, regardless of how impertinent it may end up being. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Queen Elizabeth II dialed watch. The type that would have her arms indicating the time


 One feels you are being rather impertinent Mr Wilson, Her Royal Highness would never grace a watch. One rather feels watches are for the middling sort, after all one only has to ask ones footmen for the time :rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

graham1981 said:


> One feels you are being rather impertinent Mr Wilson, Her Royal Highness would never grace a watch. One rather feels watches are for the middling sort, after all one only has to ask ones footmen for the time :rofl:


 There must be someone from Greenwich among her Majesty's retinue for just such an occasion, surely?

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> There must be someone from Greenwich among her Majesty's retinue for just such an occasion, surely?
> 
> Later,
> William


 she has an official clock winder who travels the country winding all her clocks in different palaces and stately homes :yes:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> she has an official clock winder who travels the country winding all her clocks in different palaces and stately homes :yes:


 I've seen him on tv, think it was on a documentary about Windsor Castle, it looked like a complete 'mare of a job! Did I ever mention on here I was nearly run over by the Queen a few years a go? I was down the long walk photographing Windsor Castle and Her Majesty came tearing down the long walk in her Jag, she was belting along quite fast swerving around tourists, and then about 40 seconds later her security detail came flying out in one of the landrovers, I reckon she gave them the slip :rofl: Sorry for going off topic Roy


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Mmm... Space and View and Watch in one sentence, have my Tricorder set on "hurry up and show us some pictures mode"...sorry got a bit too nerdy there


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Opening up the plates still does not really show much and takes a long time. I've just tried 

I've come up with this mock up but it could well change significantly before I'm finished, and this is no where near the completed version.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

Roy said:


> Opening up the plates still does not really show much and takes a long time. I've just tried
> 
> I've come up with this mock up but it could well change significantly before I'm finished, and this is no where near the completed version.
> 
> View attachment 9876


 how about some sort of laser engraving? maybe a circuit diagram? got to be easier than opening up the plates


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking good.

Although it might also look good as it is but with a plain black dial over it, white text and maybe a red lightening strike at the bottom??

Probably best not design this horse by committee though!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> how about some sort of laser engraving? got to be easier than opening up the plates


 It's possible. I have CNC machinery so may even try to get it to do something but its risky, as the plates are fragile.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

Roy said:


> It's possible. I have CNC machinery so may even try to get it to do something but its risky, as the plates are fragile.


 good luck whatever you do, exciting stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can fully understand "opening up the plates" work....Wittnauer went to a lot of trouble on this Landeron 4750 movement .... which is fairly similiar to the ESA 9157/8 that Roy is working with:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can fully understand "opening up the plates" work....Wittnauer went to a lot of trouble on this Landeron 4750 movement .... which is fairly similiar to the ESA 9157/8 that Roy is working with:


 I wish the ESA's looked as nice as that Paul, even if the plates were opened there's no way, this wants me to try again though :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I wish the ESA's looked as nice as that Paul, even if the plates were opened there's no way, this wants me to try again though :laugh:


 Go for it Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy will come up with a nice design I don't mind the initial mock up with some adjustment, lightning flash I do like very much maybe the seconds hand should have that.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Quite like that without the plates open. As Krispy says perhaps a bit of engraving with RLT in there somewhere instead?

If you could get the lightening bolt on the seconds hands as well while you're at it...Milgauss stylee?

No bother, obvs


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

you could try screen printing a clear acrylic dial with a circuit board layout. might be convincing, in a not too naff kind of way...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Started cutting away at this one by hand, to see what wheels can be exposed, still not convinced it will be attractive enough but worth a try, will do some more to it tomorrow.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks good with the guts exposed - I can't imagine it's a quick job though, especially with multiples?!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

Roy said:


> Started cutting away at this one by hand, to see what wheels can be exposed, still not convinced it will be attractive enough but worth a try, will do some more to it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9877


 thats pretty cool and brave too :yes:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would love to see how this project turns out..

Is there no subscribe button :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

damo08 said:


> I would love to see how this project turns out..
> 
> Is there no subscribe button :yes:


 If you look on page 1 of the thread, top right hand side, there is a "Follow" button...


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

I recon engraving is the way to go but the surrounds need to be more eye catching and possibly themed. "HRH at 90" has probably sailed by now but the Euros are almost upon us so the footie theme could sell a few. What about a "Brexit" or "No Brexit" theme, should be good for a giggle. There must be a few more big subjects / events that people can think of to get your grey matter working. Come on chaps, suggestions needed!!!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Considering all the dreaming going on... here's my current idea, a ripoff variation of the Milgauss second hand.










Later,
William


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Considering all the dreaming going on... here's my current idea, a ripoff variation of the Milgauss second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, The Flash! My boy would love it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

kanab22 said:


> Hmmm, The Flash! My boy would love it.


 Run Barry, run!

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Started cutting away at this one by hand, to see what wheels can be exposed, still not convinced it will be attractive enough but worth a try, will do some more to it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9877


 Any update Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not had time today Paul, maybe tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> Not had time today Paul, maybe tomorrow :thumbsup:


 We look forward to further updates, must make you feel good as this has generated interest.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Today's effort 

This is about as much of the escapement that can be exposed. Obviously its rough, I cut it by hand, will program the cnc to cut it out when/if I proceed.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Today's effort
> 
> This is about as much of the escapement that can be exposed. Obviously its rough, I cut it by hand, will program the cnc to cut it out when/if I proceed.
> 
> ...


 Maybe finish it off Roy with some fancy engraving on that top retaining plate...? Just a thought.

The silver coloured click wheel will be great to watch when running. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Maybe finish it off Roy with some fancy engraving on that top retaining plate...? Just a thought.
> 
> The silver coloured click wheel will be great to watch when running. :thumbsup:


 Great minds think alike :thumbsup:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Roy said:


> Today's effort
> 
> This is about as much of the escapement that can be exposed. Obviously its rough, I cut it by hand, will program the cnc to cut it out when/if I proceed.
> 
> ...


 [IMG alt="test esa copy.jpg" data-fileid="9876"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/57330e71daa45_testesacopy.jpg.b367c233a443598a91a96abd1684c98c.jpg[/IMG]

I don't have photoshop to hand (or any ability) so used my mind's eye to combine to two images. I think it would leave quite an attractive element of the movement on show.

However, my personal opinion would be a preference for a full dial with a cut out for the displayed 'heart' rather than relatively plain movement surface between 2 and 10.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

Roy said:


> Today's effort
> 
> This is about as much of the escapement that can be exposed. Obviously its rough, I cut it by hand, will program the cnc to cut it out when/if I proceed.
> 
> ...


 a lot of work and looking really good :notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Something like this would give me less cutting and I like it a lot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite like that :thumbsup:

I agree with Badcrumble above though in that a full dial, with a window cut into it to show the movement, may work better & possibly be simpler/cheaper to make


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

Roy said:


> Something like this would give me less cutting and I like it a lot
> 
> View attachment 9879


 now that is very nice and unique too


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Something like this would give me less cutting and I like it a lot
> 
> View attachment 9879


 Now that's shaping up into something nice!

What about adding 'England' curved at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> Now that's shaping up into something nice!
> 
> What about adding 'England' curved at the bottom of the dial?


 Yes I just forgot it 



Krispy said:


> Now that's shaping up into something nice!
> 
> What about adding 'England' curved at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> Something like this would give me less cutting and I like it a lot
> 
> View attachment 9879


 Reminds me of the _Aladdin sane_

flash across bowie's face


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking very good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bowie said:


> Reminds me of the _Aladdin sane_
> 
> flash across bowie's face





Roy said:


> Yes I just forgot it
> 
> View attachment 9880


 I would definately buy this,,please put me in for one if you go ahead,preferably on leather.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> I would definately buy this,,please put me in for one if you go ahead,preferably on leather.


 As I said earlier count me in.

Seconds hand needs the flash IMHO so far I am impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think having the aperture in the dial confined to the area between 10 and 2 looks a little odd.

How about continuing it all the way around to a couple of minutes either side of 6 (even if that does only reveal the baseplate, or whatever it's called, of the movement) and then cutting the remaining bit of the dial into the electronic "flash" shape so it floats above the movement underneath?

Hope you can visualise that because I can't photoshop it 

Or, continue the aperture all the way around to, say 5 and 7, then cut the flash out of the remaining bit of dial whilst retaining "England" underneath.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I like the look of the window! This is my shabby effort at second guessing. I suspect the bolt as a second hand is impractical but I can dream. :laugh:










Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Back in 2004 and before I got heavily into electric watches, I asked Reto Castellazzi (RIP), the owner of the now defunct Poor Man's Watch Forum, to help me try and locate this Citizen Auto for me. Despite his best efforts, he never managed to find one...and time moved on.










It is model NH908056a and if you Google it, there's virtually nothing about it, but I always kept this photo pinched from the Internet.....and Roy's new creation reminded me of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Citizen which, to my eye, is aesthetically better balanced overall than the current mock-up of the RLT.

After a super-human (for me) graphical effort, here's a pic. that illustrates what I was trying to describe earlier. Here, the "flash" shape is cut from the dial. Alternatively, leave a wider section of dial and cut out a flash shaped aperture from it:










It combines Roy's original mock-up and the one with the extra cut-away section. Anyway, any new RLT is good news, whatever it looks like


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice Citizen which, to my eye, is aesthetically better balanced overall than the current mock-up of the RLT.
> 
> After a super-human (for me) graphical effort, here's a pic. that illustrates what I was trying to describe earlier. Here, the "flash" shape is cut from the dial. Alternatively, leave a wider section of dial and cut out a flash shaped aperture from it:
> 
> ...


 Just too much flat, boring brass for my liking....sorry, prefer Roy latest design. If it's going to be a "Spaceview", then it has to show something interesting....IMO.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, to expose more interesting bits, my other suggestion was going to be mounting the movement upside down. Apart from modifying the case to make the movement fit, changing the direction of the hands so they don't appear to be running anti-clockwise and modding the battery compartment so it's accessible from behind, it should be easy )


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Just too much flat, boring brass for my liking....sorry, prefer Roy latest design. If it's going to be a "Spaceview", then it has to show something interesting....IMO.


 I think I agree with Paul on that one. However, Roy's design but with the red bolt cut out of the black dial with the brass plate underneath might be interesting?

I reckon we are already getting on Roy's thrupenny bits!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, I think Roy's probably used to it by now. His avatar likely illustrates it perfectly where he's likely still recovering from all those individual RLT19's we asked him to paint for us 

As to the current model in question, I struggle to see how the brass can be "flat" and "boring" compared to a plain black dial, especially as all the tiny little scratches would make each watch unique but, hey ho, each to their own.

Yep, the red bolt cut out of the black dial would be a good compromise I reckon.

Whatever happens, I'm keen to see how this one turns out.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Any idea on price Roy.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

At this rate I won't be allowed to purchase one. :biggrin:

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the final version. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the final version. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> William


 So am I. :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> At this rate I won't be allowed to purchase one. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the final version. :yes:
> 
> ...


 hmmm...tasteful.... :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


>


 Where can I get one of these? :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> At this rate I won't be allowed to purchase one. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the final version. :yes:
> 
> ...


 I bet you didn't do that in Capture One. :laugh:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Ooh now that's more like it 

Good thought about adding text at the bottom, gives the face a more balanced look, even with the cat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

trackrat said:


> Any idea on price Roy.


 No idea yet, sorry.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Probably going to get shot down in flames.....but if you don't make a suggestion.......

Is it totally impractical/impossible to expose more of the train....? My thought was this...remember those 'mystery watches that had a clear circle of celluloid with just a point on it that appeared to float? Could a black circle with a quadrant cutout be mounted in place of the hour hand, but with an hour hand printed at one edge of the cutout. As the circle moved round, it would gradually expose/cover different parts of the movement....

......I'll get me coat.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I bet you didn't do that in Capture One. :laugh:


 I used the free program Paint.Net. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> I like the look of the window! This is my shabby effort at second guessing. I suspect the bolt as a second hand is impractical but I can dream. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this but could any more (even a little bit) of the plate be exposed at the bottom?

Alternatively how about put all the RLT script etc at the top & expose the plate/ movement at the bottom?

It just looks a bit top heavy currently (sorry ! :sadwalk: )


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> No idea yet, sorry.


 Would depend on man hours involved so a bit of an unfair question but it did cross my mind as well.

Time will tell.

Are the cases you ordered suitable for the movement Roy?

Assuming they have arrived to answer the question.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Would depend on man hours involved so a bit of an unfair question but it did cross my mind as well.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> ...


 Cases arrived yesterday, not had chance to look at them yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Cases arrived yesterday, not had chance to look at them yet.


 It`s you`re birthday Roy, put your feet up and relax, the cases will still be there tomorrow artytime:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The cases are no good  I'll find some that will work it's just going to take a little longer.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> The cases are no good  I'll find some that will work it's just going to take a little longer.


 Shame but we all know these things happen no rush perfection takes time.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This is not so much a suggestion as a question. As some people clearly don't like the plain, exposed brass and, given that it's also quite time consuming and labour intensive to cut holes in it, would it be possible to replace that plate entirely with a pattern part cut from a hard transparent acrylic/perspex material? If so, with a display back and an "open" dial, you could then have a watch with the movement completely exposed from the front and the back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> This is not so much a suggestion as a question. As some people clearly don't like the plain, exposed brass and, given that it's also quite time consuming and labour intensive to cut holes in it, would it be possible to replace that plate entirely with a pattern part cut from a hard transparent acrylic/perspex material? If so, with a display back and an "open" dial, you could then have a watch with the movement completely exposed from the front and the back.


 Rich, This would cause even more work as the pivot holes and jewels are on that plate


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, I guessed that was probably the case but thought it might be possible to just drill the appropriate recesses and pop the jewels into place. Sounds a lot easier than it is to achieve. A sort of Top Gear "how hard can it be?" scenario


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

@Roy Is there any news regarding this project?

Later,
William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> @Roy Is there any news regarding this project?
> 
> Later,
> William


 No sorry it is on hold for a while.


----------

